# Overclock/Undervolt



## jrobi25

So....no way to overclock/undervolt this badboy yet??


----------



## crxin

You need to change the kernal by flashing a new one or roming the unit. At this point I think there is one or two roms out there but without flashing one of those there is no way. You can use setcpu to underclock and save some battery but thats it.


----------



## garlick

crxin said:


> You need to change the kernal by flashing a new one or roming the unit. At this point I think there is one or two roms out there but without flashing one of those there is no way. You can use setcpu to underclock and save some battery but thats it.


That's not quite true.

There are overclock and underclock apps that have worked fine on previous phones without custom ROM's. I haven't seen one yet, that is made specifically for the RAZR, but you could try Android Overclock by jRummy16.

It worked on my OG droid & d2g, although my d2g became unstable after I tweeked it too much, so I stopped playing around with the app.

**edit- I just checked the app, and support for the RAZR Kernel hasn't been finished yet. They mentioned working on it on the forum where they post updates, so hopefully soon.


----------



## Ampersandthemonkee

Juice defender ultimate can affect the clock of the CPU as well. I set the idle to 300mhz and saw a 25% boost in battery life. Right now I am getting 2.23 times the battery using this app.


----------



## crxin

garlick said:


> That's not quite true.
> 
> There are overclock and underclock apps that have worked fine on previous phones without custom ROM's. I haven't seen one yet, that is made specifically for the RAZR, but you could try Android Overclock by jRummy16.
> 
> It worked on my OG droid & d2g, although my d2g became unstable after I tweeked it too much, so I stopped playing around with the app.
> 
> **edit- I just checked the app, and support for the RAZR Kernel hasn't been finished yet. They mentioned working on it on the forum where they post updates, so hopefully soon.


I believe the milestone overclocking app and the jrummy app for the droid x actually flahsed a kernal that can be overclocked. At least i know the milestone overclocking app did for sure. When I used the one by Jrummy (which I love by the way) it was when i was on a leaked pre rooted gingerbread.


----------



## garlick

crxin said:


> I believe the milestone overclocking app and the jrummy app for the droid x actually flahsed a kernal that can be overclocked. At least i know the milestone overclocking app did for sure. When I used the one by Jrummy (which I love by the way) it was when i was on a leaked pre rooted gingerbread.


The jRummy one it's a module installed in the kernel, but does not change the actual kernel.

I don't know about the milestone overclocking app, but as the other poster stated, you can control the clock speed within other apps such as Juice Defender Ultimate, which definitely do not install new kernels.


----------



## -TSON-

I wouldn't use any applications that don't officially at least support the Bionic, because you could just be overclocking one core and not the other. Kholk was working on an overclock module over on XDA but nobody helped him out when he got stuck..


----------

